

The future of public debt: prospects and implications - cwan
http://www.bis.org/publ/othp09.htm

======
noelchurchill
_total industrialised country public sector debt is now expected to exceed
100% of GDP in 2010 - something that has never happened before in peacetime_

Are we in peacetime?

